# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  online Sprechstunde 20.11.2006

## Holger

wir möchten Sie auf eine Experten-Sprechstunde im Internet aufmerksam machen, die für Sie sehr interessant sein könnte:

*Prostata  Hormonresistenter Krebs  der nächste Therapieschritt*

Experte: PD Dr. med. R. Paul, Urologisches Zentrum Fürstenfeldbruck-Germering. 

Montag, 20. November 2006 19  21 Uhr online-Sprechstunde

Über www.experten-sprechstunde.de bekommen Patienten und Nutzer Kontakt zu national und international anerkannten Experten der Medizin, die mit ihren Teams selbst forschen und Zugang zu neuesten Erkenntnissen von Kollegen haben. Spezialisten der Experten-Sprechstunde tragen ihre Forschungsergebnisse auf Kongressen vor, bilden sich regelmäßig fort und sind auf dem neuesten Stand der Wissenschaft. Über unsere Website finden Patienten und Nutzer Spezialisten, um eine 2. Meinung für ihr Problem einzuholen.

Die Internetplattform Expertensprechsunde bietet 
Live-Online-Sprechstunden und jede Woche ein neues Schwerpunkt-Thema.

Gern nehmen sie auch Ihre Themenwünsche entgegen.

GER med-netconsult GmbH
Lokstedter Steindamm 96
22529 Hamburg

E-Mail: team@med-netconsult.de Diese E-Mail Adresse ist gegen Spam Bots geschützt, Sie müssen Javascript aktivieren, damit Sie es sehen können

----------


## WinfriedW

Was es nicht alles gibt! Was muss man denn löhnen, damit man auf der Seite als Experte geführt wird.




> Mit etwa 40.000 Neuerkrankungen pro Jahr bleibt das Prostatakarzinom trauriger Spitzenreiter unter den Krebsarten des Mannes: Allein in Deutschland sterben jedes Jahr rund 12.000 Patienten an Prostatakrebs. Bei der Früherkennung eines Prostatakarzinoms spielt die Bestimmung des PSA-Wertes eine wichtige Rolle. Der PSA-Wert ist ein Marker, der darauf hinweist, dass etwas mit der Prostata nicht in Ordnung ist. Um eine Diagnose stellen zu können, führt der behandelnde Arzt noch weitere Untersuchungen durch. Ursache eines PSA-Anstieges kann eine Erkrankung der Prostata sein. Möglicherweise liegt eine Krebserkrankung vor. 
> 
> Ist der Prostatakrebs diagnostiziert *wird anfangs die antihormonelle Therapie eingesetzt.* Aber sie bleibt nicht dauerhaft wirksam. Deshalb war die Entwicklung des Wirkstoffs *Docetaxel* aus den Nadeln der Eibe von besonderer Bedeutung. Docetaxel ist  darüber sind sich die Fachleute einig - gegenwärtig die optimale Therapie bei fortgeschrittenem, hormon-unabhängigem Prostatakrebs. Für Patienten, die bisher keine Perspektive hatten, bedeutet sie endlich neue Hoffnung. Eine Chemotherapie bietet betroffenen Männern eine Erhöhung der Lebenserwartung bei gleichzeitiger Verbesserung der Lebensqualität.


Ähm, ist das ein Werbeportal für DHB und/oder Taxotere?

WW

----------


## Holger

> interessant sein könnte


Hallo Winfried,
ich weiß es nicht... Vielleicht nimmt ja einer (oder mehrere) der Forumsteilnehmer daran Teil und uns wird an dieser Stelle berichtet?!

Viele Grüße

Holger Jünemann

----------

